# Do you have a Kelsie Vicki Mold?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That you hate or don't use? I will buy it from you, although I don't want the liner. I will pay you full listed price, minus the liner, and I will pay for reasonable shipping. Email me, [email protected]


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

No I ordered one some time ago and still waiting???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I know it will take a month or more to get my order in and thought that if someone wanted to sell them I would just buy privately also. They are worth the wait. Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered them and was never charged but never got them. No response to emails so I gave up. Good luck Vicki. It seems that since your name is on them that YOU should be able to get them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She just posted today that the shop is done now, they moved from their old house and shop and had to redo both places...likely waiting for the first place to sell. She said that they were starting on molds now. You might want to check back Cathy if you want one since you would be further up the list than those of us who just sent in our orders. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

what makes a soap mold so great and so much better than another?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The fact that all the soaps come out the same size, time after time, and that you can do a wonderful swirl with these molds and that there are three individual logs per mold, which are easy to handle once removed from the mold, and if a liner is used on the bottom, they are fairly easy to unmold. Plus, the plastic is heavy and it seems as if they will last forever. They don't warp, crack, chip, peel, etc. They come apart, but there is no hardware to lose. Etc. etc. They can go in the oven too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And you can use them as a slab mold, with pretty swirls or textures on the top of your soap, or you can fill that sucker up and cut them as a log mold, the top is then the side of your bar. I don't really see how you can ruin these molds. I have ditched the liners, I am went to SAMS and bought one of those dispensers of the commercial size plastic wrap film, and line the whole bottom with one quick swoop, it also keeps my mold so much cleaner which means less cleaning before I can use it again. It's big and a little daunting for new folks, but their other molds they carry are super cool. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I only have an 18 bar Kelsie but I have mine seasoned enough I don't even have to use sams wrap on the bottom anymore. I sure hope I can still get some bigger Kelsie's when I can afford it!


----------

